# Hunting Escambia River WMA



## cgtenney (Oct 25, 2013)

This is my first time hunting Florida, I plan on dumping in by canoe at the Quintette boat ramp and paddling north. Has anybody had good luck hunting the area previously?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

By boat is the best way, I use to use a boat years ago and done pretty fare.


----------



## cgtenney (Oct 25, 2013)

yukondog said:


> By boat is the best way, I use to use a boat years ago and done pretty fare.


I hear it's pretty rough hunting up there, I can't wait to get in it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

cgtenney said:


> This is my first time hunting Florida, I plan on dumping in by canoe at the Quintette boat ramp and paddling north. Has anybody had good luck hunting the area previously?


never done that but would expect that you will not hunt far from the landing. Current is pretty swift!
Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I scouted it a couple years ago, it's pretty thick woods, I saw a decent amount of sign not far to the north. I wouldn't recommend going south.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

killed one in there a few weeks ago


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't leave anything of value in your vehicle. No personal experience but I have heard from others that break-ins are common at that ramp as well as trailer rims and tires missing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

welldoya said:


> Don't leave anything of value in your vehicle. No personal experience but I have heard from others that break-ins are common at that ramp as well as trailer rims and tires missing.


+1. Quintette is famous for this

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> +1. Quintette is famous for this


sounds like a great place to for the cops to intercept some trash and put them away. be careful there bud. crying azz shame people do such crap...you know they wouldn't want the same done to them.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

What other landings are worth looking at north of quintette? Im interested as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We did most of our gator hunting off Quintette Landing and yes it is known fer dirtbags lurking and yes we saw folks going down there ALOT w/ no boat trailers but I believe most of them are going down to dump trash which is funny since the road sucks and I believe I'd just pay 5 bucks to haul it to the dump....When ever I launch there, I back my trailer into the woods so it's still there when I get back!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

The new landing at mineral springs, not sure if its still called Sandy Landing or not would be a much better choice for canoe. You could stay out of the river current and hunt the west bank between the river and lake. You would need to look at it on Google Earth.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Be safe!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Might be a dumb question, but I might be dumb lol, anybody hunt escambia without boating in? I was looking at Google earth and there are plenty of roads that put you in or near the WMA hunting areas. Since I don't have a quota permit for BW I'd like to try somewhere the first week of gun season. The imagery shows water everywhere so I'm assuming waders are a must anywhere past the river beach anyways.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

99% of those roads have a hunting club gate that will block your access.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I figured that. Looks like a short paddle up or downstream from any of the more northern ramps will put me near something worth looking at.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I hunt Escambia and it gets pretty frustrating a lot of the time because of all the hunter pressure. Everywhere you can get to without a boat is pretty much packed full with land locked hunters (like me! lol) I think the bi deer get pushed deep into the swamps.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

mongo said:


> I think the bi deer get pushed deep into the swamps.


Bi deer? Dern I reckon they are going to be looking fer equal rights like the hetro deer???:whistling:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hahaha, I get what he means. I think loading up the kayak and floating downstream just a bit, or even going across the channel from a ramp will put me in a less crowded spot. Does anyone know what the straight east to west clear cut line is going through on Google maps? Looks like power lines but zooming and street views don't show anything.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Hahaha, I get what he means. I think loading up the kayak and floating downstream just a bit, or even going across the channel from a ramp will put me in a less crowded spot. Does anyone know what the straight east to west clear cut line is going through on Google maps? Looks like power lines but zooming and street views don't show anything.


not sure but if it's straight and wide it's probably power transmission lines. Straight and not wide would probably be gas / oil lines. And between quintette rd and hwy 90 there is a buried cable that they dug a canal for. It's the straight one that has water in it. Used to camp off woodbine rd down by the canal... Can't get to it now cause there's a thousand houses and a big freaking golf course in the way!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What I'm seeing is on the northern end on Google maps below hwy 4 at the river. Don't see any lines or towers, I thought maybe they buried some lines or something??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

mongo said:


> I think the bi deer get pushed deep into the swamps.


 sad. Other deer can be so mean! Do you think they were born bi or did the hunting pressure contribute to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> What I'm seeing is on the northern end on Google maps. Don't see any lines or towers, I thought maybe they buried some lines or something??


probably. Think your barking up the wrong tree. Whoever put those lines in has it gated for sure. Go to mineral springs/sandy landing

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

cain said:


> killed one in there a few weeks ago


Don't give up our spot! Lol. O*D*W

By the way, picked up my boat yesterday. Hopefully I get a motor quick like.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

sure said:


> What I'm seeing is on the northern end on Google maps below hwy 4 at the river. Don't see any lines or towers, I thought maybe they buried some lines or something??


It's a gas line. Hunted up there a few times. There's actually a pile of deer up there. If you want to know where the private property lines are go to the property appraisers web site for the county you are hunting in.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that area is known as Mims island and there used to be a boat ramp on the river there. My guess is that the road has been gated but that's a couple bends more north than I've ever ventured

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

But its only a few bends south of the hwy 4 launch. Granted, hwy 4 is WTFO from anywhere and a long drive. Would make for a miserable morning hunt lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't think there is a hwy 4 launch

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

google maps and the fwc area map show one called Fisher Landing Launch. Even if it sucks I can get a kayak in the water:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> google maps and the fwc area map show one called Fisher Landing Launch. Even if it sucks I can get a kayak in the water:thumbsup:


let us know how you do. Be safe

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Don't think there is a hwy 4 launch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


There's a great launch off hwy 4 north side of the road.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> let us know how you do. Be safe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I'll go ahead and make the report!

Got up early and drove forever to put my kayak in the water. got water in my wader boot and had one cold foot all day. Saw plenty of sign that to anyone else would pinpoint exactly where to sit and wait but I picked a horrible spot and got barked at by squirrels for an hour, then I got hungry. at least thats how it usually goes...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds like you got a bad attitude already fish. Quit trying so hard, enjoy yourself. Every track you see should be celebrated. Even those imaginary barking squirrels can have a joyful purpose! You've got a vehicle, kayak, youth and time... You are set brother. Enjoy Gods glory and give thanks for it. Success will find you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

not a bad attitude, just keeping it real lol. I sincerely enjoy it, love being in the woods or floating in my kayak acting like I know what I'm doing, just wish it was as easy as it is on TV!:thumbup:


----------

